# International driving permit fro Australia



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

I see from the Oz govt website that if I want to hire a car in the Northern Territories I need an International Driving permit as I have a Spanish licence. Queensland says my Spanish licence is Ok but must be translated into English!
So, anyone know how you go about getting an IDP in Spain - one site said trafico but that was 2010 and things have changed re licences since then.
Also will the IDP serve as a translation of Spanish licence for Queensland or do I need to get a separate translation done? Nothing is ever simple is it!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Really the IDP is just a standard translation that the various police around the world can understand.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Really the IDP is just a standard translation that the various police around the world can understand.


Thanks that was quick! So just the IDP then, wonder how long that will take.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JaneyO said:


> I see from the Oz govt website that if I want to hire a car in the Northern Territories I need an International Driving permit as I have a Spanish licence. Queensland says my Spanish licence is Ok but must be translated into English!
> So, anyone know how you go about getting an IDP in Spain - one site said trafico but that was 2010 and things have changed re licences since then.
> Also will the IDP serve as a translation of Spanish licence for Queensland or do I need to get a separate translation done? Nothing is ever simple is it!


I didn't know that anything has changed - I would still ask trafico. 

What do you think has changed?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I didn't know that anything has changed - I would still ask trafico.
> 
> What do you think has changed?


Well we used to get our licence renewals from trafico but it's all been farmed out now to special centres for driving, guns etc guess I'll have to ask them !


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

When you find out be sure to post the outcome please.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I took out an international driver's permit from the DGT last July. It was quick and easy - I was out the door with permit in hand in under 30 minutes. No appointment necessary. They only asked for my Spanish license and a photo. You can get the necessary form at the DGT or download it from the DGT site. If I recall correctly the permit cost somewhere around 10€. The permit is a little book printed in about 10 languages, including English.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Go here:
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/permiso-internacional/


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Go here:
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/permiso-internacional/


Thanks for that, very helpful. Found the info sheets but can't seem to see where to download the actual application form


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

But pleased be prepared for the queensland Police,licences and regulations that are recognised all over the world and all the other Australian states, are sometimes not recognised or just plain ignored in queensland!!an international driving permit is valid in QLD,,just be firm and polite, no matter how irrational the police in the bush act, if you have any worries pm me please,we are presently still living in country queensland


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Nignoy said:


> But pleased be prepared for the queensland Police,licences and regulations that are recognised all over the world and all the other Australian states, are sometimes not recognised or just plain ignored in queensland!!an international driving permit is valid in QLD,,just be firm and polite, no matter how irrational the police in the bush act, if you have any worries pm me please,we are presently still living in country queensland


Oh lucky you, thought Queensland was wonderful when we visited last year. It was supposed to be the 'once in a lifetime' trip but it was so good we have to go back and explore some more! Thanks for the info will bear it in mind. Sounds like the Spanish police come to think about it - they have a tendency to make it up as they go along!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

QLD is a wonderful place to be seen and enjoyed.even after 17 years its abundance of wildlife never ceases to amaze me


----------

